# How do I attach wood mantel to brick wall?



## gmabcaa (May 12, 2009)

I have a 4ft wide brick wall and a 4ft wide mantel a friend gave me.  How do I attach the mantel to the brick without drilling 5 or 6 inch screws from the front?
There are gaps on both sides in the back of the mantel about 3/4 inch deep and wide and run the full height, for brackets but not sure how to attach mantel to bracket.  Help?

Any advice appreciated.

Thank you,
Shirley


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 12, 2009)

Those gaps were probably meant to accomodate the "standards" in rack shelving:







basically, you would attach a pair of "standards" or "tracks" to your wall by drilling into the mortar joints preferably (so that you could always remove the screws, anchors and refill the holes with mortar for an invisible repair).

Then you hang shelf hangers on the standards or tracks.

Then you set your mantle on the shelf hangers.  If the standards are the same distance apart as the gaps on the back of the mantle, the mantle will fit around the standards.

But, those shelf standards are intended to  support a number of shelves, not just one.

Also, if you do install track shelving, don't be hesitant to drill your own holes in those standards to line up with the mortar joints in your brickwork.


----------

